# Brace height on a Damon Howatt Hunter?



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/MartinTraditionalManual.pdf

7 to 7 3/4 and I've had higher on my hunters....

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

What length?

58" and longer usually takes a 7.5" - 8". Some "Hunter" owner/shooters say they have gone as high as 8.5"

You can judge acceptable low and max high brace by how the string lays on the curve/string groove.


----------



## brn2bwild (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link! Aloha to you to:teeth:


----------



## brn2bwild (Jan 10, 2004)

WindWalker said:


> What length?
> 
> 58" and longer usually takes a 7.5" - 8". Some "Hunter" owner/shooters say they have gone as high as 8.5"
> 
> You can judge acceptable low and max high brace by how the string lays on the curve/string groove.


It's a 62". I'll probably shoot for 8". Thanks


----------



## Bo Jaffa (Oct 25, 2008)

I shoot both of mine at 7 3/4.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

There is a Howatt collector that hangs on the Pirates of Archery site. He should be able to tell the actual factory recommendations for the brace height range for the "Hunter." 

In general, the modern long risered recurve bows of yore handled brace heights as high as 8" - 9" without any problems.


----------

